# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  خمس إجراءات أمنية ربانية

## صدام أبو زيد

الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الأنبياء و المرسلين نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين ، 
أما بعد: 
لا يخفى على أحد من الناس اليوم ما يعانيه الشاب المسلم المتبع لهدي نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم ظاهرا - كإعفاء اللحية و رفع الإزار- و باطنا -كاعتقاد بطلان القوانين الوضعية أو عبادة القبور - من مضايقات و تتبعات أمنية من الظلمة و أعوانهم في كثير من البلدان العربية و الغربية, و لكن يبقى الهدي الظاهر هو أكثر سبب لهذه المضايقات و التتبعات - إذ الباطن يمكن كتمانه-، و ذلك ما جعل الكثير من الشباب يسأل عن حكم حلق اللحية و إسبال الإزار بل و ترك الجمعة و الجماعة حتى يصرف عنه أنظار الصادّين عن سبيل الله.
و ان كان أهل العلم قد جوزوا ذلك و رخصوا فيه في حالات معينة، إلا أن الكثيرين صاروا يتساهلون في حلق لحاهم و لبس ما يلبسه الفسقة و المخنثون مما تقيأه حثالة الغرب في بلداننا، بل و منهم من يغير مشطة شعره التي لا تجد لها وصفا الا أن تكون هي عين القزع, و غير ذلك من المصائب التي ابتلينا بها، و جلهم يفعل كل ذلك لأسباب تافهة كأن يستوقفه شرطي و يطلب منه بطاقة الهوية او يسأله عن بعض الأمور العادية, فتجد قلبه قد اهتز و انتفظ و وجهه حمر و انتفخ خوفا و رعبا فيذهب الى أقرب حلاق فيدخله "عمرا أو خالدا" و يخرج منه "مايكل" ان لم يكن "سوزي". و القضية في الحقيقة لا تتعدى كونها إجراءات عادية قد يتعرض لها أي شخص .
ثم إذا ناصحته يقول لك هذه اجراءات أمنية و أخذ بالأسباب و لم يعلم المسكين أنه في الحقيقة نسي أهم الأسباب ألا و هي الأسباب الربانية.
أتعرف ما هي أعظم إجراءات أمنية تتخذها و تحميك من أعوان الظلمة و جلاوزتهم ؟!! 
هي إجراءات كثيرة و لكن اخترت لك أهمها و هي خمس:
1 ) الإخلاص :
و هو أن تكون كل أعمالك -بما في ذلك إلتزامك بمظهر السنة- خالصة لله وحده، لا تريد بها تعظيماً من الناس ولا توقيراً، ولا جلب نفع او دفع ضر دنيوي.
و هو أعظم الأعمال القلبية التي غفل عنها الناس الا من رحم ربي.
قال تعالى: "كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاء إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلِصِينَ" (سورة يوسف )
قرأ ابن كثير وأبو عمرو وابن عامر " المخلصين" بكسر اللام.
قال الإمام الطبري قرأ بعض قرأة البصرة: " إنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلِصِينَ" بكسر اللام ، بمعنى: إن يوسف من عبادنا الذين أخلَصوا توحيدنا وعبادتنا , فلم يشركوا بنا شيئًا , ولم يعبدُوا شيئًا غيرنا.
ثم قال : والصواب من القول في ذلك أن يقال: إنهما قراءتان معروفتان قد قرأ بهما جماعة كثيرة من القرأة , وهما متفقتا المعنى. وذلك أن من أخلصه الله لنفسه فاختاره , فهو مُخْلِصٌ لله التوحيدَ والعبادة , ومن أخلص توحيدَ الله وعبادته فلم يشرك بالله شيئًا , فهو ممن أخلصه الله , فبأيتهما قرأ القارئ فهو للصوابِ مصيبٌ.
2 ) تقوى الله عز وجل:
قال تعالى: " و من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا" (الطلاق) 
روى البيهقي في الزهد الكبير و اللالاكائي في شرح أصول إعتقاد أهل السنة أن ام المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها كتبت إلى معاوية رضي الله عنه : " أما بعد ، فاتق الله ، فإنك إن اتقيت الله كفاك الناس ، وإنك إذا اتقيت الناس لم يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا " . 
و في حلية الأولياء عن قتادة أنه قال:" ومن يتق الله يكن معه. ومن يكن الله معه فمعه الفئة التي لا تغلب والحارس الَّذِي لا ينام والهادي الَّذِي لا يضل."
3 ) إحفظ الله يحفظك : 
و هي وصية سيد الخلق نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم الى ترجمان القرآن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه،
قال له صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا غلام ، إني أعلمك كلمات : احفظ الله يحفظك ، احفظ الله تجده تجاهك ، إذا سألت فاسأل الله ، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله ، واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء ، لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك ، وإن اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك ، رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف". (رواه الترمذي) 
و المراد بقوله "احفظ الله" أي حفظ شريعته بالإمتثال لأوامره واجتناب نواهيه. و طلب العلم الشرعي و حفظ الكتاب و السنة يدخل دخولا أوليا في هذا المعنى.
قال الإمام ابن رجب الحنبلي في جامع العلوم: " متى كان العبد مشتغلا بطاعة الله، فإن الله يحفظه في تلك الحال" انتهى
4 ) صلاة الصبح في جماعة 
قال صلى الله عليه و سلم : من صلى الصبح في جماعة فهو في ذمة الله ....الحديث (رواه مسلم عن جندب) 
و معنى في ذمة الله أي في أمانه و حفظه و رعايته .
5 ) ذكر الله و خاصة أذكار الصباح و المساء : 
و من ذلك ما جاء عنه صلى الله عليه و سلم أن من قرأ سورة الإخلاص و المعوذتين ثلاث مرات كفته من كل شيء (الترمذي و أبو داود ) و أيضا من قال : " حسبي الله لا إله الا هو عليه توكلت و هو رب العرش العظيم" سبع مرات حين يصبح و حين يمسي كفاه الله ما أهمه من أمر الدنيا و الآخرة. ( رواه ابن السني )
و غير ذلك من الأذكار التي قال فيها صلى الله عليه وسلم ان من قالها لم يضره شيء 
قال الإمام ابن القيم : " أذكار الصباح والمساء بمثابة الدرع كلما زادت سماكته لم يتأثر صاحبه ، بل تصل قوة الدرع أن يعود السهم فيصيب من أطلقه. " إنتهى 
و من أهم ما في أذكار الصباح و المساء الأدعية التي فيها، فالدعاء من أعظم أسباب حفظ الله لعبده و حمايته اياه، فبعد أن دعى يوسف عليه السلام ربه قال تعالى: فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ فَصَرَفَ عَنْهُ كَيْدَهُنَّ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ' السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (يوسف).
و قبل أن أختم إعلم رحمك الله أن الإبتلاء في سبيل نصرة هذا الدين أمر لا بد منه و هو سنة ربانية لتمحيص الصفوف و تنقيتها من المنافقين، فالصبر الصبر و الثبات الثبات فالجنة غالية و ثمنها غال.
قال المتنبي : 
تُرِيدِينَ إِدْرَاكَ الْمَعَالِي رَخِيصَةً *** وَلا بُدَّ دُونَ الشَّهْدِ مِنْ إِبَرِ النَّحْل
هذا و الله أعلم و أحكم و رد العلم إليه أسلم
و الحمد لله رب العالمين .
---------------------
كتبه : صدام أبو زيد

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

كلمات نافعة ، نفع الله بك .
وحديث : من قال : " حسبي الله لا إله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم" سبع مرات حين يصبح و حين يمسي كفاه الله ما أهمه من أمر الدنيا و الآخرة. ( رواه ابن السني )
لا يصح .

----------


## أبو عبد الله إبراهيم

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً ، ونفع بكم .

----------


## صدام أبو زيد

بارك الله فيك أخي و الحديث إن ضعف مرفوعا فقد صح موقوفا على أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه عند أبي داود و غيره, و مثله لا يقال بالرأي فله حكم المرفوع. 
و الله أعلم

----------

